# Bondage RP



## tuglovernic (Jun 6, 2016)

Are there any female furries that want to tie me up and keep me as their pet?  I'm not looking for anything dirty.


----------



## lyar (Jun 7, 2016)

tuglovernic said:


> Are there any female furries that want to tie me up and keep me as their pet?  I'm not looking for anything dirty.


Sounds pretty dirty. >.>


----------

